# Husqvarna ST327P Drive Control Rod



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

*Husqvarna ST327P Drive Control Rod Question*

Greetings, I'm a new snow blower owner, just can't shovel like I used to. I picked up an ST327P for 1,299, I liked the hydrostatic drive. Assembly was pretty straightforward for the most part. However, the drive control rod that attaches to the left side handle was attached at the bottom end to the bar at the bottom of the photo. I have not been able to find a decent photo in the manual but am thinking it needs to go where I have it. Can someone with a Husqvarna tell me if this spring is connected correctly?

I did have a set of Ariens poly skids that I drilled out to attach as I didn't care for the poly skids that came with the unit. I did see a post on manufacture dating, mine was made in August of 2017. It stated on the second pull and the engine seems to run strong. Overall it seems really well put together. I did remove the drift cutter and will attach if the snow get deep enough.

I very much appreciate your time.


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

*Husqvarna ST327P Drive Control Rod Question*

I'm a first time snow blower owner. I tried posting this earlier but must have made a mistake as it does not appear to have worked. If this is a duplicate, I apologize.

I picked the ST327P because I liked the hydrostatic drive and the unit appears to be well made. Assembly was pretty straightforward except for the drive control rod. The top of the rod went into the slot on the left handle as it should. However, the bottom spring on mine was attached to the rod at the bottom of the unit. That didn't make any sense to me so I moved it to where I think it should be. Can anyone familiar with the husqvarna tell if I have the spring attached correctly? I tried looking in the manual but can't find a photo of the bottom connection. I do appreciate your time. I saw a different post on the manufacture date, mine looks to be an August 2017 build. The engine fired easily on the second pull. 

I did also put Ariens Poly skids as I didn't care for the ones that shipped with the unit. I had to drill out the Ariens skids. I used a 3/8 inch bit and it worked out well.


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

Greetings, I recently purchased my first snow blower. I tried to post a photo yesterday but must have done something wrong. Anyway the unit assembled fairly easily but my drive control rod (snaps into the left handlebar) had an issue on the bottom. The spring was attached to the lowest bar on the rear of the unit. I have moved the spring attachment, but am hoping if someone has photo that can be shared of how it is supposed to be attached? I can't seem to find one in the manual or online.

I did pick up a furniture dolly at Harbor Freight after reading about Dr. Bob's success with one. Seems like a deal for the money. 

I also used some Ariens poly skids that I drilled out with a 3/8 inch bit to fit the sides as I did not care for the poly skids the unit came with.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You might need so many posts to post a pic. Here is a review from [email protected], lots of pics:https://movingsnow.com/2015/2015-husqvarna-st327p-snow-blower-picture-review/


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

Much appreciated Zavie, I will check that out.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

If you can't find the exact specific pic of what you need, i have the ST330P steps away in my shop. I can get any angle of pic you need. Just say the word! 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup, looks good to me the way you have yours. I white lithium everything as well. 

The bigger longer spring come from the factory hooked into the 4th hole from the bottom. I moved it up to the 6th hole after about 10hrs of run time when everything "settled in ". Not sure what hole yours is in or if you'll need to do an adjustment afterwards or not. Just thought I'd throw that in anyways. 
Mines still a beast mode, zero problems. Just look at it and it fires right up every season 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Actually looking at your pic closer I'd move it up now to the 6th hole, your arm should sit a bit between vertical and horizontal without the leaver engaged. See how mine sits? It will engage the drive that much quicker when you press down the leaver with your hand, basically will take away the play before engagement. But if it's good now leave it be.
Just curious what hole your spring is in though.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

Very much appreciated!


----------



## Steelersfan (Nov 24, 2019)

Savage, I mine was on the third hole. I moved it up to the 6th and the position is a lot closer to yours now. I djustedthe speed and have it dialed in where I want it. Very much appreciated.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Steelersfan said:


> Savage, I mine was on the third hole. I moved it up to the 6th and the position is a lot closer to yours now. I djustedthe speed and have it dialed in where I want it. Very much appreciated.


Awesome. Lets hope for a good winter 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Michigander (Dec 29, 2021)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Yup, looks good to me the way you have yours. I white lithium everything as well.
> 
> The bigger longer spring come from the factory hooked into the 4th hole from the bottom. I moved it up to the 6th hole after about 10hrs of run time when everything "settled in ". Not sure what hole yours is in or if you'll need to do an adjustment afterwards or not. Just thought I'd throw that in anyways.
> Mines still a beast mode, zero problems. Just look at it and it fires right up every season
> ...


Any idea why my st330p won't roll freely unless both steering triggers are pressed?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Random_Michigander said:


> Any idea why my st330p won't roll freely unless both steering triggers are pressed?


Yup because it's hydrostatic drive. That's the way it works. Have to pull your triggers. Hydrostatic is just a hands down better transmission.
How do you like your machine over all?
I just blew a bunch today, still works awesome. I'm still on the stock belts, but will change them this spring as the auger belt slightly slips when cold now. I sprayed some belt dressing on it the other day and it made it nice and grippy again for now. 

Sent from my Shed


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Savage good to hear your still around and super happy with your Husky


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Savage good to hear your still around and super happy with your Husky


Yes sir! It's treated me well. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

